# The next significant other...



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

So today I [again] half-joked that my next husband needs to be in IT or a tech geek. As I struggle to set up my new phone the company gave me, can't sync my email, somehow got on the same cloud as the kid and our texts are duplicating on her phone but not mine... I HATE TECHNOLOGY. 

I had to ask CO Guy advice on a laptop for kiddo, had to have a friend help connect up my TV, VCR (shut up.), DVD and Wii. I still can't figure out how to get the wii on line so I can get a netflicks subscription.

I don't know how to get phtos off the old desk top because it's too much info for a DVD and keeps getting stuck so how do I get it to split the files to only download some of the folders so I can put them on 2 DVDs? I have 2 (2!) desk top CPUs because I need to figure out how to get the important stuff off of them. I guess I need to get an external hard drive I can plug into a USB to copy the info.

I only just learned what an HDMI cable is/looks like.

What skill do you lack that you want/wish your next SO to have?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh and I don't want to learn. I just want someone to do it for me!  So don't start posting all kinds of advice. I am stubborn and I just won't do it. The IT guy is going to have to walk me through the phone stuff. I hired someone to set up my wireless at my house. It's the only reason I still HAVE the desk top. Apparently it's a really good one that I got from work when they replaced them all with laptops - it's supposed to be server-grade but I don't know how to get rid of the old amin rights so It's loaded with crap I don't need - it's probably fast if I could just wipe it clean and start all of with just the OS.


----------



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mechanic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I HATE HATE HATE spending money fixing my car. My dad is a mechanic (started in gas station garages and is now an instructor for CAT). I have so much respect for mechanics. I think they are super smart and so damn handy.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Genie in a bottle


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear you Enjoli!

I just moved into a new place and am lost on how to do a lot. Luckily one of my friend's husbands mounted my tv to my wall last night, because without them, it would have never happened. LOL. I am not 'house-savvy' with tech stuf and installing things. I was able to hang up paintings though LOL.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lisab0105 said:


> Mechanic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE spending money fixing my car. My dad is a mechanic (started in gas station garages and is now an instructor for CAT). I have so much respect for mechanics. I think they are super smart and so damn handy.


Ooh that's a good one!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Woot! First selfie with the iPhone! Baby steps...


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Woot! First selfie with the iPhone! Baby steps...


And, you're cute as a button, Enjoli! 

My next husband needs to be a planner, or at least more organized than me. I'm forever double-booking my time, forgetting appointments, and procrastinating on making arrangements for events. And, like EW, I don't want to know how to be better. I want someone to do it for me.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> What skill do you lack that you want/wish your next SO to have?


Bedroom skills, and not nuts.
I'm easy

As far as lacking skills I don't want to sound conceited but I've found very few people to come close, even guys.
I can build, repair, and maintain pretty much anything...within physical limits of the remains of my lower back of course. Electrical, plumbing, automotive, marine, motorcycles, bicycles, wood, metal, tile, and fiberglass work. I've built flatbed trailers, computers, furniture, a stick built shop, and several race cars.
Probably the biggest area I lack would be in software, I would like to know more about video editing, adding music and captions, etc etc.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Bedroom skills, and not nuts.
> I'm easy


:smthumbup:
I like someone who has skills, be it IT or mechanical or cooking or whatever, but that's not going be something that would make me choose him. The fact that he has taken the time and interest to learn a skill or become knowledgeable says something about his general personality, as far as I'm concerned. 

I *am *someone who wants to do as much for myself as possible, so while I'm single, I'm doing as much as I can on my own. I may not know how to do something, but if possible, I'll watch you do it so I can next time. My next SO will have to be OK with _that_, lol. 

But having good skills in bed? That would be something he'd have to bring to the table (or bed... or sofa... or...). :rofl:


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Angel, yeah I get that. I'm not lacking in the bedroom skills department by any means, I was just saying there will be no more Ms.-just-lay-there in my future. I'm independent with the rest of my skills and really won't require a future partner to bring that much to the table non-sexually Now when talking about the table...couch...bed...backseat...washing machine.... shower....desk.....hot tub......hell yes


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I meant, too, bc. I have my own skills in that department, too, but _he_'d be bringing skills only a _he_ can bring. I'm a true DIY-er, but there are times when doing it yourself doesn't quite cut it.  :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Criteria:

Respectful of my bathroom phobia
Enjoys DIY
Not a hoarder
Tongue like an electric eel


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> Criteria:
> 
> Respectful of my bathroom phobia
> Enjoys DIY
> ...


Including the 'shock' part?  I didn't know you were into that kind of stuff.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree, DIY for some things can get pretty old. 

Sometimes I feel I'd do a lot better on an adult site than I do on a regular dating site.
"Tongue like an electric eel" hmmmm maybe a good headline


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm totally happy to pay someone to fix stuff. At least it gets done to my specifications and timelines. However, Mr. Next must be as social a creature as me and willing to put out regularly and with great enthusiasm


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> I'm totally happy to pay someone to fix stuff. At least it gets done to my specifications and timelines. However, Mr. Next must be as social a creature as me and willing to put out regularly and with great enthusiasm


Here's the problem with that. Example.
Ex's prior civic started overheating and she stopped at a repair shop which told her it needed new radiator hoses thermostat and quoted ~$450 parts and labor and a 1-week turnaround. I showed up on my lunch and found the temp sensor that turns on the electric fan had died, ran to the Honda dealer which was luckily close by and bought one for $18, changed it in the parking lot and wasn't even late getting back to work


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Honey you sound like you're interviewing


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Dollystanford said:


> Honey you sound like you're interviewing


Who me? I've already found a very promising candidate. Who knew a relationship could actually be FUN?? Amazing the things you learn when you ditch the flotsam....

:smthumbup:

ETA: Duh, not me! I get it now. Think it's about time for another Starbucks run


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, not divorced or even considering it, but I get the rant. Every time a new OS update comes along, I cringe on updating my wife's iPad. Or, if I get the new updated smart phone for her. Why? Because I know I will hear "why do they always have to make things difficult for me and update it". Followed by "Can you just do this for me so I can use <insert app>" I respond, "Let me show you". Response back "No, just do it for me!!!!" followed by a stern look. 

My final response, "Ok, dear" with a smile.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Here's the problem with that. Example.
> Ex's prior civic started overheating and she stopped at a repair shop which told her it needed new radiator hoses thermostat and quoted ~$450 parts and labor and a 1-week turnaround. I showed up on my lunch and found the temp sensor that turns on the electric fan had died, ran to the Honda dealer which was luckily close by and bought one for $18, changed it in the parking lot and wasn't even late getting back to work


My car's gearshift was stuck in Park after after the fender bender. The shop fixed everything but when I went to pick it up it was still stuck in Park! They had used the emergency override to drive it around the lot. When I complained they said that wasn't on the list of repairs and they'd have to take it to the dealer for diagnostics which was going to be about $260 they said. Instead of getting a rental car AGAIN, I researched on line. It was likely one of four electrical things, the simplest being a fuse. In the third fuse box (the one under the hood) had a random fuse marked "STOP" blown. Replaced with a spare - TADA!!! Started the car and it went easily into gear. It was also connected to the horn and the back deck brake light. What kind of sense does THAT make????


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> My car's gearshift was stuck in Park after after the fender bender. The shop fixed everything but when I went to pick it up it was still stuck in Park! They had used the emergency override to drive it around the lot. When I complained they said that wasn't on the list of repairs and they'd have to take it to the dealer for diagnostics which was going to be about $260 they said. Instead of getting a rental car AGAIN, I researched on line. It was likely one of four electrical things, the simplest being a fuse. In the third fuse box (the one under the hood) had a random fuse marked "STOP" blown. Replaced with a spare - TADA!!! Started the car and it went easily into gear. It was also connected to the horn and the back deck brake light. What kind of sense does THAT make????


Nice work!


----------

